# mathews leagacy and 2 other nice bows for sale



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

I have 3 bows for sale. 2 year old matthews legacy..great condition $450 bare bow. 5 year old PSE Durango...great condition, will sell with rest for $250. Browning Micro Burner split limb....good condition its a little older but new string, sell with sight,rest, and peep for $80. if you want to see pictures send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

i wondering about draw length and weight specs


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

the mathews is 29 in 60-70 lbs. pse is at 27 now and goes to 29 60-70 lbs as well. not sure with brownin its at abot 27 as well and i had that cranked down to 45 at one time


----------

